# Suche eine Heavy Feederrute



## ranndale (15. Juni 2010)

moin
also die Boardsuche hat mich auf meiner suche nach einer Feederrute leider nicht weiter gebracht. 
nunja ... ich suche eine Feederrute die schon ein bischen was aushält und nicht zu teuer ist  .
Die rute sollte 180 oder sogar 200 gramm WG haben 3,90 oder 4,20 lang sein einen korkgriff und möglichst grosse ringe haben . fischen möchte ich sie im fluss mit körben von 100-140 gramm in der strömung.meine preisvorstellung liegt bei  100euro am liebsten weniger  . achja sänger scheidet von vorneherein schonmal aus . würde mich über ein paar vorschläge oder links zum anschauen von euch freuen .

mfg rann:vik:


----------



## wieschi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Hi
Warum scheidet die Sänger Rute aus? Ich fische auch ne heavy feeeder 180gr und bin damit zufrieden!?
Na gut ich gehe nicht wirklich viel feedern, das ist wohl so.
Aber warum keine Sänger, das würde ich gerne wissen, nicht das ich nen Vertrag mit denen habe, von sänger Rollen bin ich jedenfalls geheilt, da nehme ich lieber shimano!

mfg Winfried


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Von Mosella gibt es eine im Angebot Wg bis 300gr, weiss leider nicht den Namen, frage doch mal deinen Händler ob er sie dir bestellen kann (ist im Vertreteterordner bei den Angeboten).


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Habe den Namen gerade bei Google gefunden :Mosella Distance Feeder kostet zum Teil 89€


----------



## Baitcaster (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Ich hab diese hier für den Elbehauptstrom..
http://www.sp-fishingtackle.de/product_info.php/info/p423_Jenzi---AICAS-Feeder-Force.html
Ne Bekannte hat die sogar bei der WM im Atlantik gefischt.
Meine ist allerdings die 4,8m bis 250 Gr. WG.
Top Qualität zum schmalen Preis. Bei guten Heavy-Feeder kann man auch das 3-fache hin legen


----------



## Merlin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Hallo

von Browning gibts es die King Feeder Long Range WG -200g
und die King River Feeder Xtreme WG -250g


----------



## Baitcaster (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*



Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> von Browning gibts es die King Feeder Long Range WG -200g
> und die King River Feeder Xtreme WG -250g


 
Gibbet bei Brassenwilli in Winsen/Luhe. Einfach mal schauen...
http://www.brassenwilli.de/browning-king-feeder-river-xtreme-modell-2009.html
Die xtreme ist nen geiler Stock, aber wohl nen bissel über Budget|rolleyes


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Mitchell Universe 2 Heavy Feeder: WG -180g, 4,50m (gibt es evtl. auch in 4,20m), unter 100 Euro

Berkley Cherrywood 1: WG -250g, 4,20-4,80m, in der 4,20m Ausführung für 100 Euro zu haben.
Wobei ich bei 321 die Auktion nicht checke. Dort wird das Folgemodell angeboten, jedoch stimmt das mit der WG Angabe nicht überein (Cherrywood 2 hat WG -150g). Da müsste man erstmal nachhaken was da überhaupt angeboten wird....


----------



## ranndale (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

moin
also sänger scheidet bei mir aus weil mir und meinem kumpel schon 4 neue ruten einfach mal eben so gebrochen sind . darum bin ich von sänger geheilt#c .

*Browning King Feeder River Xtreme ...... die habe ich leider nicht unter 200euro gefunden und fällt damit auch raus . 
*

Berkley Cherrywood über die habe ich gehört das die echt super hart sein soll , ich meine das sogar hir im forum gelesen zu haben . hat da jemand erfahrungen mit ? die anderen 3 werd ich mir mal anschauen .
danke euch schonmal für die vielen hinweise ...:m.

habt ihr noch mehr davon |supergri .... immer her damit damit ich was zum schmökern habe und eine schöne rute finde für mein hausgewässer .

mfg
rann:vik:


----------



## Dunraven (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Wobei ich bei der Mitchell auch vorsichtig wäre.
Keine ahnung wie es bei den neuen Modellen ist, mein Kumpel hat zwei medium Feeder von Mitchell und keiner kann ihm Ersatzspitzen dafür bestellen. Er versucht es seit über einem Jahr bei allen möglichen Geschäften. Universalspitzen sind auch nicht die Lösung weil die für seine Rute deutlich zu dick sind. Wenn das für Dich nicht wichtig ist wären sie aber eine Alternative. 

Ich denke die Mosella wäre wohl noch mit am besten wenn Sänger ausscheidet. Die Browning ist super, bei der Messe in Lingen gab es die auch für 100 Euro im Abverkauf weil das neue Modell auf den Markt kam, also kann man da evt. mit viel Glück auch noch ein Schnäppchen machen, die Chance ist aber eher schlecht.


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

SPRO die Berti Bovens Reihe

https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/p...381_Berti-Bovens-Big-River-Pellet-Feeder.html

@Dunraven: normalerweise sind gerade die Spitzen eher universell, soweit ich weiß gibt es nur 2 Durchmesser


----------



## Merlin (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

@Dunraven

ich denke auch das Denni_Lo recht hat.
Die Feederspitzen sind doch ziemlich universell ..es dürfte doch wohl kein großes Problem  sein ein paar passend Spitzen zu bekommen.


----------



## Brassenwilli (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*



Merlin schrieb:


> @Dunraven
> 
> ich denke auch das Denni_Lo recht hat.
> Die Feederspitzen sind doch ziemlich universell ..es dürfte doch wohl kein großes Problem  sein ein paar passend Spitzen zu bekommen.



Da bist Du leider im Irrtum, in Bereich der Spitzen kocht fast jeder der Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen.
Zwischen 2,8 mm und 4,5 mm / 4,8 mm ist fast alles möglich.


----------



## jkc (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Hi, ich habe im Keller noch eine Cherrywood stehen die ich abgeben würde. Sollte eigentlich noch neuwertig sein, da so gut wie nicht benutzt, länge ist über 4m, weiß aber nicht ob jetzt 4,2 oder 4,5. Wenn Du interesse hättest, würde ich mal nachsehen gehen...

Grüße JK


----------



## ranndale (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

moin
@ jkc ne danke ist erstmal nicht nötig .. die cherrywod habe ich erstmal ausgeklammert da sie brett hart sein soll .
aber evt. komme ich drauf zurück mal sehen . 

was die spitzen angeht habe ich für meine rute leider auch noch keine auftreiben können . die 2 händler in meiner umgebeung haben beide mit den achseln gezuckt .( balzer obsesesion im6)
hab noch keine grösseren ringe an einer feederrute gesehen . die spitzen haben 3,8 oder4 mm(habe grade keine schieblehre zur hand).

@denni_lo
die spro hört sich zwar stark an ist aber fast zu stark und leider bissel kurz .

ok noch jemand eine eingebung welche rute passen könnte ?
evt. noch andere hersteller ?
mfg
rann:vik:


----------



## stormi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

auch wenns sänger ist, die sind ein anderes kaliber als spirit / mp1 etc -> sänger speed feeder / high end feeder


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*



ranndale schrieb:


> Berkley Cherrywood über die habe ich gehört das die echt super hart sein soll , ich meine das sogar hir im forum gelesen zu haben . hat da jemand erfahrungen mit ?





ranndale schrieb:


> moin
> @ jkc ne danke ist erstmal nicht nötig .. die cherrywod habe ich erstmal ausgeklammert da sie brett hart sein soll .
> aber evt. komme ich drauf zurück mal sehen .


Du musst unterscheiden:
Cherrywood 1 (altes Modell): WG bis 250g
Cherrywood 2 (neues Modell): WG bis 150g

Die Einser ist die Rute wo alle behaupten die wäre sehr starr.


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Na wenn du auf den Vollkorkgriff verzichten kannst würde ich dir noch die "Cormoran Match Master Ambition Heavy Feeder" empfehlen!
Ist zwar fast nen Zungebrecher, aber der Stock hat sich bis jetzt bewehrt! Ich fisch damit am Rhein auf Zander und Barbe und in Seen auch mal gern auf Karpfen. 

Hier der Link zur Rute:
http://www.piscatus.de/ANGELRUTEN/F...-MASTER-Ambition-Heavy-Feeder-420m::2397.html
Und bei ebay findet man die auch regelmäßig zu guten preisen  Ist also auch in deinem Limit!


----------



## Dunraven (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @Dunraven: normalerweise sind gerade die Spitzen eher universell, soweit ich weiß gibt es nur 2 Durchmesser



Brassenwilli hat es ja schon erklärt, und ich selber habe z.B. 2 Browning King Feeder, da passen die Universalspitzen von Browning rein, eine Bob Nudd Legend, da passen die nicht einmal ansatzweise rein (10cm ab und viel schleifen dann würde es gehen, selbst die DFlex sind noch zu dick für die), eine Ultimate All England Feeder, da passen die auch nicht ansatzweise rein, eine Dega F1 Heavy Feeder, das selbe. Bis auf die beiden King Feeder haben alle Ruten unterschiedliche Spitzenduchmesser. 

Dazu kommen noch 2 Triana Black Star Picker, 3 verschiedene DAM Picker und einer von Browning, die auch noch teils verschiedene Durchmesser haben. Und weil es noch nicht genug ist, ich habe noch irgendwann mal mit einigen Ruten zusammen 2 Spitzen bekommen die in gar keine der Ruten passen weil sie zu groß sind. 

Da geht bei mir in den meisten Fällen mit Ersatzspitzen nur etwas wenn ich die durch schleifen und sägen für genau einer der Ruten anpasse.


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei der Mitchell auch vorsichtig wäre.
> Keine ahnung wie es bei den neuen Modellen ist, mein Kumpel hat zwei medium Feeder von Mitchell und keiner kann ihm Ersatzspitzen dafür bestellen. Er versucht es seit über einem Jahr bei allen möglichen Geschäften. Universalspitzen sind auch nicht die Lösung weil die für seine Rute deutlich zu dick sind. Wenn das für Dich nicht wichtig ist wären sie aber eine Alternative.


Also ich habe beim Bode welche bestellt bekommen. 

Plan B wäre eine andere Spitze aus der Wühlkiste zu nehmen, die jedoch passten wirklich alle nicht. Man müssste halt minimal mit Schmirgelpapier etwas Material abtragen.


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Bei Askari gibts die Browning King Feeder Long Range (4,50m, 200g WG) grad für 130Eus. Zwar etwas über deinem angesetzten Budget, aber dafür hättest eine in meinen Augen Top-Rute! 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Kennt jemand diese Rute von Comoran, und kann etwas dazu sagen?

SPECILAND FEEDER medium-heavy


----------



## Lucius (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Ich hab ne Weile ( bis Sie mir geklaut wurde ) die Cormoran Ambition gefischt und die ist wirklich Klasse!
Jetzt hab Ich aus Budgetgründen "nur" eine Sänger Spirit One Heavy Feeder und kann die auch nur empfehlen...., auch wenn´s ne Sänger ist!


----------



## M_Marc (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

@Ranndale

die Berti Bovens Big River Pellet Feeder ist aber laut Auskunft
von Schirmer gerade mal für die Hälfte des WG tauglich.
Nur mal als Info und nicht als Empfehlung.
Habe heute von Ofenloch ne Werbemail erhalten mit folgender Offerte: Mosella Distance Feeder 4,20m WG bis 250gr. Preis 69,99 inkl. Portofreier Lieferung!
Wenn teurer dann die o.g. Browning oder eine Mosella MIP Evo Power Feeder 4,20m 200g
http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...20m-200g-ruten/angelbedarf/tqs/44_107/id/4577
Askari hat (vielleicht, lt. Werbung) die Sänger Master Edition
Feeder 4,20m - 200g für 105,- im Angebot, da kannst Du dann Deine Sänger Phobie heilen 

#h

EDIT: Offerte Ofenloch nur bis 24.06 !


----------



## fischer781 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

habe die cherrywood feeder I mit wurfgewicht bis 250g.
ich muß sagen, daß die rute wirklich nen richtiges brett ist, aber sie hat auch ihre vorteile. ich nutze sie nur zum strömungs-feedern an der elbe und da hängt dann wirklich was dran (korb 130g + futter). solltest du sie als allrounder verwenden wollen, so entscheide dich für eine andere...


----------



## omenkind (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

hi

suche genau für diesen zweck auch eine feeder rute.
was haltet ihr von der Sänger Pro-T Global Heavy Feeder?

vielen dank

gruß


----------



## DerHajo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

also ich hab e mich mal erkundigt kommt ein bisschen auf die weite an mit der du fischen willst ich habe ne ultimate q match feeder wg bis 120g wenn du abe rnur 20 meter fischen willst kannste dort auch 200 bis 250 gr dranhängen also korb inkl. futter


----------



## DerStipper (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*



Lucius schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Weile ( bis Sie mir geklaut wurde ) die Cormoran Ambition gefischt und die ist wirklich Klasse!
> Jetzt hab Ich aus Budgetgründen "nur" eine Sänger Spirit One Heavy Feeder und kann die auch nur empfehlen...., auch wenn´s ne Sänger ist!



Meinst du die M.P. One? Naja die ist schon oke, aber die 180WG hat die nich


----------



## pfefferladen (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Gugst du hier.

http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...20m-200g-ruten/angelbedarf/tqs/44_107/id/1886

oder 

http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...20m-180g-ruten/angelbedarf/tqs/44_107/id/5358


----------



## omenkind (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*



omenkind schrieb:


> hi
> 
> suche genau für diesen zweck auch eine feeder rute.
> was haltet ihr von der Sänger Pro-T Global Heavy Feeder?
> ...



ich hab sie mir jetzt bei askari bestellt, für zwei ca 115€ inkls porto. werde sie testen und hier dan was drüber schreiben.

gruß


----------



## sam1000-0 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Glückwunsch!
Eine gute Entscheidung getroffen,die Ruten sind Klasse.
Ich hab auch eine vor etwa 2 Wochen gekauft und eine Schimano Seido Ra-rolle dazu.
Ausprobiert hab ich sie auf Zanderangeln und Barbenangeln,die Bisse sind super zu erkennen und man kann auch weite Würfe mit höheren Gewichten machen.
Da ich kein bock hab auf die Buhnen mir die Beine zu brechen angele ich von zw den Buhnen und muß weite Würfe machen.
Einfach herlich die Rute!


----------



## omenkind (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Eine gute Entscheidung getroffen,die Ruten sind Klasse.
> Ich hab auch eine vor etwa 2 Wochen gekauft und eine Schimano Seido Ra-rolle dazu.
> Ausprobiert hab ich sie auf Zanderangeln und Barbenangeln,die Bisse sind super zu erkennen und man kann auch weite Würfe mit höheren Gewichten machen.
> ...



hi

wie viel blei kann ich damit werfen? vieleicht so 20-30m
150g futterkorb + futter?!?!
wie viel blei wie weit wirst du ungefähr?

vielen dank

gruß

edit: wie dick sollte die schnur sein? hab jetzt 30iger drauf. lieber eine dünne geflochtene?
ich will am rhein im strom feedern, also brassen, barben usw.


----------



## Dunraven (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Normal wäre beim Feedern so eine 0,22mm Schnur mit Schlagschnur. Wie es jetzt bei Barben im Rhein ist kann ich nicht sagen, da wäre also evt. 0,25mm die bessere Wahl, ebenfalls mit Schlagschnur, aber das musst Du die Leute fragen die sich am Rhein auskennen. Du solltest nur beachten dass die Schnur zu dick wie nötig aber so dünn wie möglich sein sollte, denn je dicker um so mehr Angriffsfläche für die Strömung um so mehr Gewicht brauchst Du um den Korb am Platz zu halten. Daher denke ich 0,30mm ist vermutlich zu dick, aber wie gesagt frag Leute die da im Rhein Ahnung haben zu den passenden Durchmessern dort. 

Auf Deine Entfernug klar Mono, denn geflochtene ist im Strom nicht so toll. Die ist nicht so dünn wie die Angabe sagt und z.B. eine 0,12mm geflochtene kann im Endeffekt sogar mehr Widerstand erzeugen als eine 0,22mm mono, eben weil die geflochtene meist dicker ist, und dazu selten wirklich rund. Damit liefert sie gut Angriffsfläche, was verstärkt wird weil die Fasern, zumindest nach einigem Gebrauch, meist doch nicht mehr ummantelt sind und sich da auch Zwischenräume bilden die für eine größere Oberfläche sorgen.


----------



## omenkind (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

hi

als schlagschnur dan lieber eine dünne geflochtene oder ne mono?!?!
ich hab hier noch paar meter berkley whiplash in weis ca 0,12mm oder so. werde es so mal testen.


----------



## DerStipper (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*



omenkind schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wie viel blei kann ich damit werfen? vieleicht so 20-30m
> 150g futterkorb + futter?!?!
> ...




Also ich nehme am Rhein ne 25er mono. Reicht eigentlich dicke aus. Fische entweder Schlaufenmontage oder mit Feedergum.


----------



## Dunraven (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*



omenkind schrieb:


> hi
> 
> als schlagschnur dan lieber eine dünne geflochtene oder ne mono?!?!
> ich hab hier noch paar meter berkley whiplash in weis ca 0,12mm oder so. werde es so mal testen.




Immer Mono.
Die Schlagschnur soll etwas Dehnung rein bringen und gegen Abrieb schützen. Mit geflochtener hast Du aber ja eben genau das Abriebsproblem, sei es durch den Korb auf der Schnur oder durch Steine, Muscheln, ect. Also die Schlagschnur abriebsfest damit Du die güntigt wechseln kannst und damit eben nicht die anfälligere geflochtene (oder dünnere Mono) über den Grund schrammt, sondern die dickere, und damit auch trotz Abrieb noch starke, Schlagschnur.

Ach ja wer Interesse an der Sänger Rute hat, heute noch hat Askari 20% Aktion, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das auch für die Angebote gilt. Sonst ist 36-40 Euro - 20% ein guter Preis.


----------



## omenkind (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

hi

ok, danke für die tipps. ich werde es am we testen.

genau das angebot hab ich genommen:
klickklack die heavy in 3,9m für 52,99 stk.

ich hoffe die ruten kommen endlich hier an 

gru0 paul


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die *DAM Devilstick Feeder* jemand fischt und wie sie sich macht?

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...50g&xploidID=57157879d72b25260f8e17bc3dea9c73


----------



## B.O.S. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Ich hab mir gleich zwei von denen geholt:
Zebco Cool Feeder

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...uten/zebco-cool-heavy-feeder-390cm/detail.jsf

Wurfgewicht: 50-180 g
und ziemlich schwer: 470 g

Zwar kein Korkgriff, aber naja.
Für das Geld kann man nicht schimpfen.
Ist mehr als ein Schnäppchen gewesen.

Dann habe ich bald 4 heavy Feederruten 

Bei der einen muss ich noch den mittleren Ring irgendwie erneuern "eine von den alten Ruten"
NAja


----------



## fischer781 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

kennt einer die team daiwa heavy feeder 40-150g???
wollte mir die kaufen...


----------



## Carphunter13 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

hallo
was ist eine Heavy feederrute
carphunter


----------



## Dunraven (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?
Das erklärt sich normal von selber.
Es gibt Winkelpicker/leichte Feerderruten die also für Gewichte von sagen wir mal max. 40g beim Futterkorb ausgelegt sind. Dann gibt es die mittleren/medium Feederuten die eben einen etwas höheren Bereich abdecken so 40-80 oder evt. noch 100g.

Dann kommen eben die heavy Feederruten die mindestens bis 120g ab können, eher ist 140-150g normal. Extra heavy fängt dann so bei den Ruten bis 180g Futterkörbe an, wobei es natürlich auch die 200 und 250g Ruten einschließt und die wenigen die noch mehr vertragen, wobei die normal schon wieder eine Klasse für sich sind. Aber das geht auch ein wenig ineinander über, denn eine heavy Feederrute kann auch eine 180g Rute meinen und manche nennen auch 200g Ruten so. Aber im allgemeinen denkt man bei heavy eben eher an den Bereich so um 140g und bei medium so an die 80g, ect.


----------



## proRHEIN (20. August 2010)

*AW: Suche eine Heavy Feederrute*

Hallo, wo wir schon beim Thema sind. Ich selbst fische die Cherry 1 (4,20m mit 2,50g WG). Im Rhein genau das richtige Gerät für Barbe, aber auch für alles andere was da so kommen mag. Die Rute ist in der Tat sehr hart und man muss sagen, dass man bei kleineren Fischen manchmal gar nicht weiß ob der nun doch dran ist und wundert sich beim landen, dass sich doch was dran verirrt hat. Aber wer will schon solche Fische fangen. 
Da ich im Besitz der Cherry 1 bin und leider nur in einfacher Ausführung bin ich nebenbei auf der Suche nach dem selben Modell. Im Handel gibt es nur noch die aktuelle Serie. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es die Einser Reihe noch irgendwo gibt (außer Ebay)?
Gruß Stephan


----------

